# ماهى اقدم صورة للعذراء - السيد المسيح - السيد المسيح مصلوبا !



## ياسر رشدى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحقيقة اريد ان اعرف الاتى :*
*ماهى اقدم صورة للسيدة مريم*
*السيد المسيح*
*السيد المسيح مصلوبا*
*وهل تم الكشف عليها لمعرفة زمن رسمها*

*وهل هى رمزية - ام حقيقية*
*و لماذا تم رسمها بهذا الشكل ان كانت رمزية*
*وهل يمكن رسمها باشكال جديدة - فى حالة*
*الرمزية !!*
*دمتم بخير*​


----------



## Twin (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*علي قد معلوماتي ..... *
*أول صورة للسيدة العذراء رسمها لوقا الطبيب -البشير- كاتب إنجيل لوقا ... لأنه كان رسام أيضاً وهذا كان علي أساس رؤيته لها*
*أما أول صورة للرب يسوع -وهو كان حقيقة وليس رسم- هو منديل الوجه بيد القديسة فيرونيكا في طريق الصلب والألام .... وهو طبع وجه ع المنديل بسبب أثار الدم السائل *
*وهناك الكفن .... فبسبب الدماء علي الجسد بعد الموت ع الصليب وعدم لحاق المريمات تطيبه بالطيب لضيق الوقت .... فقد طبعت صورة بالحجم الطبيعي علي الكفن *
*وهناك أيضاً وصف دقيق جداً للرب يسوع ,,,, في وثيقة بيلاطس البنطي المرسلة لإمبراطور روما في ذلك الوقت وذكر فيها بالتفصيل ملامح وهيئة الرب يسوع*​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2011)

> *وهناك  أيضاً وصف ضقيق جداً للرب يسوع ,,,, في وثيقة بيلاطس البنطي المرسلة  لإمبراطور روما في ذلك الوقت وذكر فيها بالتفصيل ملامح وهيئة الرب يسوع*​


*Pontius Pilate to Tiberius Caesar the emperor, greeting.﻿1*​ 
*Upon Jesus Christ, whose case I had dearly set forth to thee in my last, at length by the will of the people a bitter punishment has been inflicted, myself being in a sort unwilling and rather afraid. A man, by Hercules, so pious and strict, no age has ever had nor will have. But wonderful were the efforts of the people themselves, and the unanimity of all the scribes and chief men and elders, to crucify this ambassador of truth, notwithstanding that their own prophets, and after our manner the sibyls, warned them against it: and supernatural signs appeared while he was hanging, and, in the opinion of philosophers, threatened destruction to the whole world. His disciples are flourishing, in their work and the regulation of their lives not belying their master; yea, in his name most beneficent. Had I not been afraid of the rising of a sedition among the people, who were just on the point of breaking out, perhaps this man would still have been alive to us; although, urged more by fidelity to thy dignity than induced by my own wishes, I did not according to my strength resist that innocent blood free from the whole charge brought against it, but unjustly, through the malignity of men, should be sold and suffer, yet, as the ******ures signify, to their own destruction. Farewell, 28th March.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*1 [Compare the translation of the letter of Pilate to Claudius, found in the Acts of Peter and Paul; also a similar letter incorporated in The Gospel of Nicodemus, second part, Latin, first version, chap. 13 (29), p. 454.—R.] *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. VIII  : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. Fathers of the Third and Fourth Centuries: The Twelve Patriarchs, Excerpts and Epistles, The Clementina, Apocrypha, Decretals, Memoirs of Edessa and Syriac ********s, Remains of the First Ages. (459). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems*.
​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*اقدم صورة للعذراء اللى رسمها لوقا الطبيب وفى صورة مرسومة منها فى دير المحرق
وفى صورة لمريم دى تعتبر اقدم صورة مسيحية موجودة الان بترجع لسنة 150 ميلادية
*



​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*ملحوظة صغيرة فقط

ملامح الصورة ليست جزءاً من العقيدة ، الكنيسة تستخدم الصورة كوسيلة إيضاح تحمل معانى الروحانية وبعض المفاهيم الدينية

وأما ملامح الصورة ذاتها ، فليس لها أهمية كبيرة ، فهى ليست صورة بطاقة شخصية ، بل مجرد أداة تعليمية وتأثيرية

++ وبالرغم من ذلك ، فالصورة المطبوعة على الكفن المقدس -منذ حوالى ألفى عام- بطريقة معجزية لا دخل ليد إنسان فيها ، تحمل الملامح وتحمل المعانى ، معاً 

وعن تأثير الصورة على وجدان الإنسان ، يكفى أن أشير إلى أن صورة الطعام الشهى تثير شهوة الأكب ، ولذلك تستخدمها شركات الأطعمة لترويج بضاعتها

كما أن الصور الجنسية تثير الشهوات الجنسية ، حتى أن الإنسان يتأذى منها لفترة طويلة

++لذلك ، فمن العقل والحكمة ، أن نستغل هذه الطاقة المؤثرة فى الصور ، لهدف مقدس

أم نترك المجال للشهوات الجسدية فقط لتستغل الصور وحدها !!!!!! ونحرم أنفسنل وأولادنا من التأثير الروحانى للصور المقدسة !!!!!!!!!


*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ملحوظة صغيرة فقط*
> 
> *ملامح الصورة ليست جزءاً من العقيدة ، الكنيسة تستخدم الصورة كوسيلة إيضاح تحمل معانى الروحانية وبعض المفاهيم الدينية*
> 
> ...


كما فهمت من كلامك فان الكنيسه استخدمت الصور و التجسيم لشكل الاله ووالدة الاله .. لزيادة  التأثير الروحانى فى المؤمنين و ايضا الترويج 
للاله فى غير المؤمنين به حتى تكون وسيلة
لتخيل صورة الاله الحى فيشعرون انه معهم ووسطهم و لم يغادرهم فيشعرون بالاطمئنان .. مثلما كان يفعل قدماء المصريين للالهه الفرعونية بتجسيد الاله بالتماثيل او بالرسم على الجدران لقرص الشمس (اخناتون) كرمز للتوحيد .. 

وايضا كما فهمت ليس من المهم الشكل و لكن الهيئة التى يرسم او يجسد الصورة عليها بحيث تكون عاطفية و مؤثرة فى القلب لتبين مدى تضحيته عندما وضع على الصليب فداءا للبشر 
تمام .. اشكر الجميع​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الإله ليس له شكل

فلا تقول : فهمت من ذلك

لأن ماقلته خارج عن دائرة التسمية بالفهم ، بل يحمل إسماً آخراً معاكساً تماماً

+++ نحن نتحدث بتعبيرات أنت تجهل مفرداتها

عندما نقول : والدة الإله ، فلا يعنى ذلك أن الله تزوج مريم وأنجب ، فهذا لا يقوله ولا المعتوهين

بل يعنى أن الله هيأ له جسداً منها وفي بطنها

هيأ لنفسه جسداً وتجسد فيه بمعجزة إلهية ليس لها مثيل ، بدون زواج ، لا من البشر ولا من إله مثلما يظن الذين هم أقل من المعتوهين


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الإله ليس له شكل
> 
> فلا تقول : فهمت من ذلك
> 
> ...


*ما قصدته هو شكل الاله عند تجسده فى الناسوت بالطبع **وليس اللاهوت .. *
*اعذر جهلى بمفردات المعانى وصحح لى ان اخطأت ..*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*معذرة ، أكرر بأن كل إستنتاجاتك الشخصية ، هى أيضاً خارج دائرة التسمية بالفهم 

فتماثيل الفراعنة هى أوثان (وعند سيادتك أيضاً وثن ، هل تعرفه !! بأمارة لونه إسود)

أما نحن فالصور عندنا ليست مادة عبادة ، مثلما قلت ، فهى ليست عن مجاهيل ، بل عن شخصيات حقيقية ، نريد أن نتمثل بهم ، فى قداستهم وهدوئهم وروحانيتهم
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *معذرة ، أكرر بأن كل إستنتاجاتك الشخصية ، هى أيضاً خارج دائرة التسمية بالفهم *
> 
> *فتماثيل الفراعنة هى أوثان (وعند سيادتك أيضاً وثن ، هل تعرفه !! بأمارة لونه إسود)*
> 
> *أما نحن فالصور عندنا ليست مادة عبادة ، مثلما قلت ، فهى ليست عن مجاهيل ، بل عن شخصيات حقيقية ، نريد أن نتمثل بهم ، فى قداستهم وهدوئهم وروحانيتهم*


*مافيش مشاكل ولو عندك استفسار فى اسلاميات .. اطرح الموضوع و ساناقشك فيه *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مافيش مشاكل ولو عندك استفسار فى اسلاميات .. اطرح الموضوع و ساناقشك فيه *​


*
 يا راجـــــــــــل ، قول غير كده 

يعنى لو سألتك عن الهلُّمة إللى عملينها على حتة الحجر المتكسرة ميت حتة ديه(ومين إللى كسرها !! مهم منكم برضه) ، ولمينها على بعض بالفضة

يعنى حترد !!!!!!!

خلينا ساكتين أحسن *


----------



## The Antiochian (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*وفقاً لمعلوماتي فإن القديس لوقا رسم للعذراء 4 لوحات إحداها في دير صيدنايا قرب دمشق ، وهي مزار ولكنها غير معروضة وإنما مخفية خلف الحديد لأنها لا تقدر بثمن ، وأحدثت شفاءات بالجملة ومعجزات كثيرة بينها معجزات حدثت مع مسلمين .*


----------

